# Back-dated Medical Card: Refund for Expense Paid?



## AlroD (7 Mar 2012)

Hi,

Long story short.My mother was diagnosed with cancer...after a 7 month delay and much frustration she was thankfully finally granted a medical card. 

Unfortunately, after 6 months and thinking that she was not going to be granted one she paid up for hospital bills, medicatation bills, etc. which given the type of treatment was a sizeable amount as you can imagine.

The medical card that she has now just been granted has been back-dated to the start of her treatment. With this in mind can these expenses/fees now be claimed back? If so who do we contact?

Any assistance would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Ildánach (13 Mar 2012)

You can ask.  I'm not aware of what guidelines they apply, or even if they have guidelines at all, but there policy is that medical cards are granted within 15 days.  If the delay in granting the medical card cannot be blamed on your mother, you may have a case.

YOu should ask, and if they refuse, refer the matter on to any internal appeal procedure, or if there is not one, to the Ombudsman's office.


----------



## AlroD (13 Mar 2012)

Thank you for the reply Ildánach.


----------



## Magpie (14 Mar 2012)

15 days? Not sure where you're getting that from, current timing to get a medical card is between 4 and 7 months.


----------



## Slim (14 Mar 2012)

AlroD said:


> Hi,
> 
> Long story short.My mother was diagnosed with cancer...after a 7 month delay and much frustration she was thankfully finally granted a medical card.
> 
> ...


 
You need to contact the Primary Care Reimbursement Service, at the address she received the medical card from, at Finglas, Dublin 11. Hope the treatment has gone well. S


----------



## AlroD (15 Mar 2012)

Thank you Slim. We will give that a go. Treatment gone well so far thankfully.


----------

